# http://www.acommonword.com/



## D. Paul (Jan 24, 2008)

The Official Website of A Common Word

Has this been discussed here yet?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 24, 2008)

It is bunk. 

This here pretty much answers that.

John Piper Responds to "A Common Word"


----------



## D. Paul (Jan 25, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> It is bunk.
> 
> This here pretty much answers that.
> 
> ...


----------

